# 09 Altima SL Air Conditioner Blowing Intermittently



## Josh Soileau (Jul 12, 2019)

We bought my son an 09 Altima SL coupe last year. The car had zero issues until a/c compressor recently went out. A local shop changed the compressor and a couple lines that had apparently been pinched somehow. Air conditioner performed perfectly (extremely cold) until first long trip. As the trip went on (30 minutes on, interstate driving) the cabin became warmer and warmer. Eventually the fan would barely blow even when on highest setting. Oddly, the fan still made plenty of noise, just not much air coming out. So, perhaps the air was cold, just not enough of it.

Brought the vehicle back to the shop, and they could not recreate the issue. Car was fine for a couple weeks of only short trips. On the next long trip, it happened again. This time I was with my son. We drove a while in a muggy car before trying this. I shut the a/c button off and adjusted the temp to 85. It took a few minutes for the air to get to hot and as it got hotter the fan blew harder. We then switched it back to a/c and lowered temp. It blew ice cold for the last 30 minutes of our trip.

Any ideas?


----------



## uaeprof (Nov 9, 2019)

Hello my friend,

I know the issue is old but did you solve these issue? My doubt is that the evaporator is freezing whiles driving and so it blocks air. Turning ac off will thaw the ice and will get air blowing again. There is a problem with thermostat inside the evaporator coil 

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh Soileau (Jul 12, 2019)

uaeprof said:


> Hello my friend,
> 
> I know the issue is old but did you solve these issue? My doubt is that the evaporator is freezing whiles driving and so it blocks air. Turning ac off will thaw the ice and will get air blowing again. There is a problem with thermostat inside the evaporator coil
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


Would that mean the evaporator coil needs to be replaced? If not, is there a simpler/less expensive fix?


----------



## uaeprof (Nov 9, 2019)

If you are sure that the symptoms you are facing are from freezing up evaporator coil then you only need to replace a tiny thermostat inside their evaporator box. Usually most cars I worked on required removing the glove box and removing the blower fan then there's should be a way to access evaporator coil to find a small black sensor that measure the temperature. Sometimes cars need complete dashboard to be removed to access the cooling box abd replace the thermostat. Try search online and good luck. 

Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Nissan calls it a "thermistor" or "thermal amp." When the core gets too cold, it cuts the power to the A/C compressor clutch coil. I'm pretty sure you have to remove the dash and the HVAC unit in order to replace it on this car.


----------

